# Frontline Plus



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bentley spent the weekend at my moms, she lives in the country, and he loves to run and jump out in the yard and chase the cats everywhere... any who, this is the second time I bring him home from the farm and find fleas and and ticks on him. Not totally covered with fleas/ticks, but a few, which is needless to say discusting. I use Frontline Plus on him, this is his 2nd dose. I put it on about 2 weeks ago (about 2 days after he was groomed) was at moms this weekend, and just gave him a bath with tropiclean and found 2 ticks :angry: 
i know its supposed to last a month, with my Chihuahua it lasted more than a month on her. Is it okay to be used more often than 30days? I know to wait a few days after or before a bath....

I have a vet appointment on Tuesday, so i will ask if there is something else. 

Anyone else with the flea protection not working.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can safely use it every 3 weeks. 
Frontline works by getting on a flea or tick once they are on the dog. The flea or tick has to walk around the hairs to get the fipronil on them. Then it can take a while for them to die. Fipronil also causes the fleas to do the "death dance" where they appear very active before they die. 
If you use a stripping shampoo you may be washing the Frontline right off.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Waiting for Ollie's Frontline Plus to get here....ordered it online and have been waiting 2 weeks....won't order from this company again!! Found two ticks on him last night while bathing him. One was the big dog tick and the other was a bit smaller, but not small enough to be a deer tick. I use it on him every 30 days, but may have to use it every three weeks for the next few months. Would be nice if the bugs would die quickly and not have time to attach. Haven't found any fleas and hope this statement doesn't jinx me and I start finding them!!! LOL


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was just going to post about a tick on my MissB...we use Frontline Plus and I had just used it on Friday- no bath- I may have been a couple of days late. I won't let that happen again. I haven't seen any fleas- knock wood-

What also worries me is that I had a really hard time getting the tick off of her. Half of it came loose and half stayed in. When I got home tonight I got the good tweezers and got it loose but I am scared that some of it could still be in her skin. Is it dead? Should I take her to the vet tomorrow. It was a small tick, looks like the kind I have had before ( I grew up in the country) It wasn't one of those big fat dog ticks.

I hate to sound so green but it is the first tick I have had to get off a dog. Is there a better medicine than the Frontline Plus?


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

it was a small tick that i found.....so he keeps scratching and I brushed him out and found a flea.... I know the vet has a pill that makes fleas jump off him, i think? but i don't know if he is too small to give, only 4 pounds, 16 weeks.....


anyone try K9 advantage?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

RE823....I used K9Advantix II (think that's the right name) on Ollie and he itched after each application. I noticed he would get pretty red where I put it so stopped using the Advantix.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Advantix almost killed my Kitzel. Some dogs have no issues w/it. Make sure your vet is open before applying it for the first time.


----------



## Sannor2003 (May 28, 2005)

*Fleas and Ticks*

They are going to be bad this year, they say, but On Maltese these products just are not safe! I have been with Maltese for years and I never let my dogs anywhere where they would need or want products like these ever. Maltese are so sensitive to all those things, Just not good in my mind. 
Keep them safe by not waiting two weeks to groom and comb your dog out if you have to let them run outside. Comb and go through them everyday in the summer and wash them every 10 days. This washing will not hurt the coat using a good shampoo and conditioner. Your dog will be happy and healthier for your special love and attention!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, Sandy, putting that poison on our babies a necessary evil for some of us. I live next to a DNR preserve and have deer, marsh rats, and other critters in my yard everyday so it's riskier for Daisy not to be treated!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you use FLP may I suggest that you ask for vet for the correct dosage according to the actual weight of the dog, not just under 30 pounds. You measure it out with those little syringes you get for liquid meds. Then you can save a lot of money buy buying the large size and just using the right amount...especially if you have two or more dogs. My vet suggested this and gave me the right amount for each of my three dogs.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

emmy123 said:


> I was just going to post about a tick on my MissB...we use Frontline Plus and I had just used it on Friday- no bath- I may have been a couple of days late. I won't let that happen again. I haven't seen any fleas- knock wood-
> 
> What also worries me is that I had a really hard time getting the tick off of her. Half of it came loose and half stayed in. When I got home tonight I got the good tweezers and got it loose but I am scared that some of it could still be in her skin. Is it dead? Should I take her to the vet tomorrow. It was a small tick, looks like the kind I have had before ( I grew up in the country) It wasn't one of those big fat dog ticks.
> 
> I hate to sound so green but it is the first tick I have had to get off a dog. Is there a better medicine than the Frontline Plus?



OH! Please, please, please NEVER try to remove a tick without tweezers! If you squeeze their bodies you basically are emptying the contents of their stomachs into your dog (or you if they are on you).

Ticks don't embed themselves in skin - a common myth. They will bite and then let go in a few days. So if you removed the tick with tweezers and got the head - you got it all.

You need to go to the vet and get her tested for Lyme and Ehrlichia along with other tick borne diseases. And possibly starting antibiotics just in case.

Same with Bentley if the tick was attached - please get him tested.


As far as a repellent - *Frontline and similar products will NOT work for repelling ticks.* It says it does - but it WILL NOT.

I posted not too long ago with a natural tick repellent - here it is C&P

Here is a NATURAL repellent that surprisingly works WELL. Better then the chemical repellents on the market.

*Rose Geranium Repellent*
2 tablespoons vegetable or nut oil (almond oil contains sulfur, a repellent in its own right)
10 to 25 drops Rose Geranium essential oil 

Combine the ingredients in a glass jar; shake to blend.

Make: 2 tablespoons with a shelf life of about six months.


You can get essential oil bottles with the little plastic dropper tops from local natural food stores (Whole Foods, for example), that is what I keep mine in - shake well before applying.


Dab a few drops on your skin or clothing, making sure to avoid eyes.


For dogs (keep away from cats) put 2 drops on their collar (or harness or clothing) daily.



It IS going to be a terrible tick season this year. Acorn shortage = rodent shortage = ticks hunting for other prey sources.

Hope you get your pups tested.


----------

